# Hallo zusammen INTENSE is Back!!!



## nicerguy (22. September 2007)

Endlich ist es soweit, INTENSE hat einen neuen Deutschlandvertrieb. MS-Racing Germany wird sich ab sofort um Intense, THE und Intense Tyres kümmern, sowie den Support, Service und alles was dazugehört übernehmen. Wir würden gerne wieder mehr mit den eigentlichen Fahrern und Händlern zusammenarbeiten und das seit IHR!!! Deshalb auch das Herstellerforum bei mtb-news. Für Fragen, Anregungen, Verbesserungen und Kritiken stehen wir euch gerne zur Verfügung. Infos gibt es unter: [email protected] oder www.ms-racing.at sowie bei www.intensecycles.com. Die Kultmarke der 90iger Jahre muss wieder dahin zurück, wo Shaun Palmer aufgehört hat und das versuchen wir. Wir wünschen euch viel Spaß hier bei mtb-news und auf gute Zusammenarbeit. 
Ms-Racing Germany
Henriette, Harry und Alex


----------



## dubbel (22. September 2007)

super! 
dann haut mal rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (22. September 2007)

wurde aber auch Zeit......habe schon die Aufkleber runter gemacht, weil ich immer wieder gefragt wurde was ist "Intense". 
Macht es ordentlich und setzt mal einen Onlinekatalog (PDF) mit allen Ersatzteilen auf (Englisch/Deutsch+ Bildern).
Eine Galerie + Gästebuch wäre auch schön. Drehmomente für die unzähligen Schräubchen. Drucktabelle für die Dämpfereinstellung (viele haben keine Ahnung über VVP).Sowie hinweise über Gabeleinbauproblemen (Siehe 5.5 und Anschlag der Verstellknöpfe am Unterrohr; Vertreib von Ventana-Konusring in 4 bzw. 7 mm für Chris-King Steuersätze....dann passen auch RS-Gabeln ins Intense)

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/PICT0776.JPG


----------



## bachmayeah (22. September 2007)

oléolé 


super sache...! viel erfolg und spaß!

edit: ui frog hat ja auch eins in midnightblue


----------



## jasper (22. September 2007)

aber bitte, bitte, bitte: nie wieder das "s"-wort benutzen!!!


----------



## dubbel (22. September 2007)

"s" wie support?
service?
shaun palmer?


----------



## jasper (22. September 2007)

shaun palmer...


----------



## INT3NS3 (22. September 2007)

Juhu!!! INTENSE IS back. Wurde auch endlich mal zeit.


----------



## meth3434 (22. September 2007)

Na das freut doch dass immer mehr Firmen checken dass man sich um seine Kunden kümmern muss, prima Sache! 
Und obendrein is der Herr Vogelsam endlich von der Strasse runter;-) 

Bin mir sicher ihr macht das ordentlich und verhelft der Marke wieder zu altem Glanz, verdient hat sies allemal!
gruss, meth


----------



## Teenie (23. September 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> aber bitte, bitte, bitte: nie wieder das "s"-wort benutzen!!!



Grrrrrr.... sprich es bitte nie wieder aus! Es gibt da noch ein Wort mit "S" oder besser Hersteller, den ich in Verbindung mit meinem Intense nur ungerne höre.


----------



## Matze. (24. September 2007)

Teenie schrieb:


> Grrrrrr.... sprich es bitte nie wieder aus! Es gibt da noch ein Wort mit "S" oder besser Hersteller, den ich in Verbindung mit meinem Intense nur ungerne höre.






Klär uns bitte auf, sonst bete ich alle Hersteller mit S runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teenie (24. September 2007)

Nein, ich weigere mich!

Ok, ich schreibe es aber klein. Specialized. 

Da habe ich doch vergessen den Aufkleber von meinem Hinterbau an meinem SLX abzukibbeln und da fragt mich der Typ im Bikeladen, warum ich denn auf mein Specialized einen Intense Aufkleber gemacht habe oder ob das das neue Modell sei. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ein weiterer (übrigens heute noch ein sehr unhöflicher) Händler in Bielefeld hat mich gefragt ob das Tracer mein Ernst sei. Ich hätte mir doch lieber ein *ordentliches* Specialized kaufen sollen! - Was kann ich dafür, das er nur Fertigware aus Fernost verkauft?


----------



## Teenie (24. September 2007)

Ach so, finde ich übrigens prima jetzt etwas mehr von Intense zu hören. Da fühlt man sich doch nicht mehr so alleingelassen.


----------



## THBiker (24. September 2007)

Jo dann gibt mal Vollgas und ich hoffe ihr halt das auch auf längere Sicht durch!
Ich bin da ganz zuversichtlich und drücke euch die Daumen!


----------



## Deleted 59812 (24. September 2007)

Find ich echt super.

Dann kommt man vielleicht endlich mal an die Reifen ran.


----------



## nicerguy (24. September 2007)

Intense Cycles Ms-Racing ist auf dem letzten IxsCup Rennen in Garmisch vom 28-30.09 mit sämtlichen Bikes und Reifen der Marke vertreten. Von Testrädern über Demobikes ist alles am Start. Aus Organisationsgründen haben wir nur Rahmen der Gr. M sowie L. Eine Vorreservierung ist nicht nötig.Wir freuen uns auf Euer kommen, trotz des wahrscheinlich etwas schlechten Wetters. Weitere Infos auf www.ms-racing.at
Ms-Racing Deutschland
__________________


----------



## spyke_de (24. September 2007)

Phoenix aus der Asche? Bisher konnte ich mich nicht im geringsten über den
noch bestehenden Vertrieb beschweren. Nach mehreren Intense-Bikes (SLX, 5.5, SLX und VPX ) und diversen Parts kein Grund zur Klage, zudem immer sehr netter Kontakt bestand/ besteht und alles  geliefert wurde wie besprochen, auch zeitlich. Und wenn man was klemmte, dann bestanden Lieferschwierigkeiten von Seiten USA. Einmal Gletscher runterfahren heisst noch lange nicht, daß jetzt der ein neues Kapitel in der ruhmreichen Geschichte der Marke Intense auf deutschsprachigem  Boden eröffnet wird. Erstmal abwarten, euphorische Hormonausstöße einpendeln lassen und der realen Marktwirtschaft ins Auge blicken. 
Intense Bikes bedingten in Europa schon immer einer gewissen wirtschaftliche Liquidität als Kaufvoraussetzung, und leidenschaftliche Händler, die sich trauen Intense neben ihre Brot und Butter Bikes wie Specialized, Kona etc. mit ihren hohen Renditen zu stellen und zu vermarkten
Und kleinere Supportsachen wie irgendwelche Drehmomente etc. konnte man bisher eh am schnellsten in den einschlägigen US-Forum nachschauen. 
Immerhin bleibt eine Konstante: die besten Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monday (25. September 2007)

Sehr schön,

das Spyder steht ganz oben auf meiner Wunschliste.

Ab wann steht fest, welche Rahmen in Dland verkauf werden?

Viel Erfolg!

Ciao


----------



## nicerguy (26. September 2007)

Also es gibt die ganze Palette von Intense Bikes in Deutschland, Modellabhängig gibt es aber unterschiedliche Lieferzeiten. Fangen wir mal an: Intense M6 und das neue Slopestyle erst ab März 2008, Modelle von 2007 sind noch etliche vorhanden (am besten euren Händler fragen). Die anderen Modelle 2008 können ab sofort geordert werden. Ich hoffe euch etwas geholfen zu haben. Gruß Alex


----------



## bachmayeah (26. September 2007)

und nehmt ihr mein m3 fürn m6 in zahlung?  oder mal was ganz anderes: jobs @ intense wäre doch mal nice...


----------



## DH Sport (27. September 2007)

M.R. schrieb:


> Find ich echt super.
> 
> Dann kommt man vielleicht endlich mal an die Reifen ran.




Richtig, Reifen von Intense gibts bei : www.secondhand-sportshop.de


----------



## Elena.! (28. September 2007)

Was schätzt ihr, wann kann man die Modelle auf der ms-HP zu sehen bekommen, und wann sind die genauen Rahmenpreise bekannt, gibt´s auch Komplettbikes


----------



## nicerguy (1. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, die Übersicht findest du gut auf www.bikeparts-online.de. Wir sind dran auch auf die ms-racing Seite alle Modelle zu listen und vorzustellen. Die Komplettsets werden meist auf Kundenwunsch von jedem Händler individuell zusammengebaut. Gruß Alex


----------



## bachmayeah (1. Oktober 2007)

oha bpo hat die hände im spiel... schön schön


----------



## niko27de (3. Oktober 2007)

hallo brauche Hilfe habe mir ein    INTENSE Tracer Rahmen gekauft bei ebay gebraucht gekauft hier ist ein Foto vom Rahmen  aber der Verkäufer hat mir nicht gesagt das an der unteren schwinge haarrisse sind so meine bitte ist wo oder wie gekommen ich eine neue schwinge bitte schicke mir deine tle.Nummer das ich dich anrufen kann oder du ruf mich an meine tle. Nummer ist 01639891492  von Biker zu Biker danke schöne grüße aus Berlin von Niko 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anlagen-Vorschau:


d378_1.jpg


----------



## niko27de (3. Oktober 2007)

http://i4.ebayimg.com/04/i/000/b5/fd/d378_1.JPG hier ist der Rahmen ich brauche die untere schwinge neu die alte hat Haarrisse oder weiß jemand der sie schweißen kann hier in Berlin ein Biker braucht Hilfe schönen grüße Niko


----------



## niko27de (3. Oktober 2007)

hier ist ein Foto vom Rahmen brauche eine neue untere schwinge die alte hat Haarrisse bitte um schnell hilfe danke grüße aus Berlin Niko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (4. Oktober 2007)

niko27de schrieb:


> hier ist ein Foto vom Rahmen brauche eine neue untere schwinge die alte hat Haarrisse bitte um schnell hilfe danke grüße aus Berlin Niko



Mensch NIKO.. gib den Rahmen an den EBAY Verkäufer zurück! Der muss den Rahmen, wenn er den Riss nicht beschrieben hat zurücknehmen.

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 59812 (4. Oktober 2007)

Ziemlich .... die eigene Tel.- Nummer zu posten

Wenn er es nicht in der Beschreibung angegben hat, dann gib den Rahmen zurück.


----------

